
Doctors Still Aren't Sure Why Covid-19 Is Causing Hearing Loss - zhengiszen
https://www.verywellhealth.com/hearing-loss-tinnitus-symptoms-covid-19-5076221
======
just-juan-post
The conclusion of the study that the article is based from:

> Reports of audio-vestibular symptoms in confirmed COVID-19 cases are few,
> with mostly minor symptoms, and the studies are of poor quality

